# hunt brass works shield and battle axes



## lacolobiger (Jan 18, 2006)

found this today. Any ideas? did see a hunt brass works of a horse shoe on eBay (IOOF) I'd like to know the age. Nice piece though!!


----------



## Reveille (Jan 18, 2006)

Hey Lacolobiger,
 FCB stands for Friendship, Charity, and Benevolence, and is some object related to the Knights of Pythias. I'm guessing its some sort of ceremonial shield.
 Heres a link with a little information about the Knights.

Rootsweb query

 Hope it helps.


----------



## lacolobiger (Jan 19, 2006)

this is great info. does any body know anything about the maker? HUNT BRASS WORKS CIGCAGO ILL. . Can't find them on the net??


----------

